# SOLD EVGA nVidia GTX480s with backplates & boxes



## derickwm

ALL SOLD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Pictures















2x EVGA w/ backplates, both also include molex-->pci-e adapter and DVI-->VGA adapter. Have original boxes. $215.

1x Galaxy, includes same accessories + mini hdmi-->hdmi cable. Has box. $205.

1x Asus, includes no accessories. No box. $190.

The Asus & Galaxy shrouds have a red paint on them, I'll upload a picture shortly showing. It's not a sloppy job









Combo prices:

2 Cards - Take $20 off

3 Cards - Take $50 off

4 Cards - Take $100 off

Prices are firm and do not include shipping. If you buy 1 or 2 cards the shipping will be $12. If you buy 3 or 4 the shipping will be $16. Additional shipping charges apply if you want the original EVGA boxes. For International shipping costs please contact me with your country/postal code.

No trades.

Payment is Amazon Payments. Additional fees _may_ occur if using PayPal.


----------



## Erick Silver

pics


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

OH MY GOD I'M SO TEMPED


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Subcutaneous

Warranty time left on any of these?


----------



## derickwm

All are pending...


----------



## derickwm

Payment received for Asus & Galaxy cards.


----------



## OverClocker55

will an 850 watt from corsair do both and an i5 or is it to small of a psu


----------



## derickwm

Yes it can handle both and an i5


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Yes it can handle both and an i5


do they run hot? cause I got the 300r and it only has 2 140mm pulling air in


----------



## derickwm

I ran them on a bench so my results won't really be the same as in a case but 480s do run notoriously pretty warm.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> do they run hot? cause I got the 300r and it only has 2 140mm pulling air in


Doesn't the 300R have slots on the side panel right by the cards?

Anyways, I ran mine with just a 200mm intake. They certainly got warm but no where near their limits. Eventually put them on water though, so much overclocking potential under water.

I'd say though your 300R has better airflow than my 600T. And 850 is plenty, even with full overclock on the proc and GPUs. I had both of my 480s OC'ed and my 2500k OC'ed on my 750 watt PSU


----------



## Yukss

hello ,, are all 4 cards sold ?


----------



## derickwm

Only 2 have sold. The EVGA ones are available.


----------



## mheat6

Hey, I reached my limit of PMs for today already







send mr the money request for one of the cards. Thanks.


----------



## mheat6

Derick, I will email you because of this stupid PM limit thing. -.-


----------



## derickwm

One EVGA 480 sold







one left! Get it while it's still here!


----------

